# arrêt maladie



## pommedamour26 (31 Juillet 2022)

bonjour 

je suis en arrêt de travail depuis le 30 juin je me suis fait opérer le 21 juillet de mon épaule c'est vraiment très douloureux surtout pour des personnes comme moi qui ne peuvent pas prendre grand chose comme calmant 
Mon arrêt a été reçu le 01/07 ainsi que les attestations et fiche de paie le 06/07
A ce jour aucune indemnité... j'ai envoyé un mail et appelé m'ont répondu qu'ils ont jusque début octobre pour traiter mon dossier !!!
Non seulement on souffre pour l'opération et maintenant ça comment avoir une convalescence sereine??
Peut être quelqu'un a été dans cette situation?? que faire pour que le traitement de mon dossier ?? étant maman solo je n'ai que ça comme revenu..
merci de partager votre expérience qui pourrait m'aider

bonne journée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Jusqu'à début octobre pour traiter votre dossier il abuse ! Va falloir les bousculer un petit peu 

Vous leur avez bien fourni tous les papiers ? 

A votre place je rappel la sécu semaine prochaine ( vous aurez pas la même personne que le dernière fois ) et je lui explique ma situation
C est les vacances donc possible que ça prenne un peu plus de temps pour que votre dossier doit traiter 

Avec la sécu vous aller avoir 3 jours de carences et payer à hauteur de 50 % . Pour l ircem 7 jours de carences


----------



## pommedamour26 (2 Août 2022)

bonjour 
j'ai prévu de leur envoyer un recommandé pour expliquer ma situation car je ne vais pas pouvoir attendre jusqu'en octobre sans salaire certes j'avais des économies en prévision de l'opération mais pas pour 3 mois!! 
sinon toutes les semaines j'appellerai afin que mon dossier soit traité en urgence car franchement la banque sera indulgente pour un mois mais n'ira pas au delà 
Visiblement je fais partie de la caisse ou il y a le + de retard mais bon entre traiter une semaine pour le covid et un mois complet d'indemnités c'est pas la même urgence même si je sais que celui qui a perdu sa semaine pour le Covid attend son indemnisation tout comme moi 
J'ai bien tout envoyé en recommandé et tous les papiers qu'il faut mais bon visiblement ça a été posé sur une très grande pile de Dossier à traiter!!!! 
merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Ladrine 10 (2 Août 2022)

Malheureusement oui la sécu est a la ramasse avec tous les arrêt covid 
A votre place je les harcèlent tout les deux jours au téléphone
Arrivé à un moment il comprendront
Moi une fois c'était mon mari qui était en arrêt
Au bout de plusieurs semaines sans rien
J'ai débouler là bas et je leur ai dit je ne repartirai pas sans un chèque
Je vais être viré de chez moi à cause de vous
Je suis dans le rouge à la banque je dois avoir de l'argent aujourd'hui
Ça a fichu le bazar a la sécu 
Et je suis partie avec mon chèque 😁
Ne rien lâcher 
Après vous toucherez tout les 15 jours


----------

